# Acana: kidney problems?



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

A respected member of a Yorkie forum I belong to cautioned those of us feeding Acana to have bloodwork done every 6 months to check kidney functions. She wrote that Maltese owners in another forum are reporting elevated kidney function test results. The test results reportedly return to normal after switching foods. 

I asked what makes Acana different than any other grain free, moderate protein kibble relative to kidney functions. No reply so far. 

I think she might be in the group that favors a 26% protein kibble diet or less for Yorkies. 

Anyone else heard of elevated test results associated with Acana?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

You beat me to it! I just came on here to ask this question, hehe


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't heard a word on this, but you might PM danemama and ask her as I'm not sure she'll venture over to the kibble section.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

this one needs more investigation. If ANY credibility can be attributed to these claims and the high protein levels damaging kidneys....I'd think Orijen or EVO would be ahead of Acana. Those foods are higher in protein. 

Sounds fishy. 

Not to mention IF high protein was such an issue...hell, most of the forum members out here who feed RAW would have dozens of dying dogs.


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> this one needs more investigation. If ANY credibility can be attributed to these claims and the high protein levels damaging kidneys....I'd think Orijen or EVO would be ahead of Acana. Those foods are higher in protein.
> 
> Sounds fishy.
> 
> Not to mention IF high protein was such an issue...hell, most of the forum members out here who feed RAW would have dozens of dying dogs.


I agree.

I searched the Maltese forum for stories of dogs with problems eating Acana. Found one case in which the owner had both her dogs in the hospital on the same day for kidney problems. Her vet blamed the problem on 6 weeks worth of eating "high protein" Acana. A couple of other posters indicated that their dogs had elevated kidney test values after eating Acana. One member mentioned Evo. 

I find it odd that Acana would be singled out when Orijen and other higher-protein diets are popular among this Maltese forum's members. A Canadian poster wrote that Acana is "unpopular" in her area, implying that there is something wrong with it. 

A breeder in the Yorkie forum insisted that anything over 26% protein for toy dogs is dangerous. Yet, she adds ground beef and fish to her dogs' Natural Balance kibble. 

The more I read, the more I think I will end up feeding raw by the end of the year. :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> Not to mention IF high protein was such an issue...hell, most of the forum members out here who feed RAW would have dozens of dying dogs.


Not true! Actually, a raw diet has only around 20% - 25% protein (if I remember correctly).:wink: The water in meat lowers the overall protein amount.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Unless you take the water out of both types of food you are comparing apples to oranges. Max's raw meals are about 50% protein by dry weight, just about what is in those high powered kibbles.

I suspect the dogs are badly dehydrated so the BUN goes up. That alone makes for an extremely ill animal. I think it is wrong to feed food that is only 10% water to animals long term and I am sorry my dogs ate that way for so long. I would think it would be even harder for a tiny dog to take enough water than my medium sized dogs.

Some breeds of dogs are prone to certain diseases the occur more often than in the general dog population. Perhaps kidney disease is a common threat to Maltese dogs. If so feeding a wet food that is just at the proper level of phosphorus would be a reasonable precaution. Most premium kibbles do have levels in excess of what is needed by 2006 NRC standards. AAFCO doesn't use those standards, they use a far older standard, the one from 1974. Even the 1986 NRC standards are much higher than the newest one. Sort of scary.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Not true! Actually, a raw diet has only around 20% - 25% protein (if I remember correctly).:wink: The water in meat lowers the overall protein amount.



I don't get this. 

If you are feeding a RAW diet, how in the world is it only 25% protein? 

Are you telling me that 75% of their intake on a raw diet is Carbs and Fats? 

Food is either Protein, Carbs, or Fat. Its gotta be one of those 3.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> If you are feeding a RAW diet, how in the world is it only 25% protein?
> 
> ...


Nope, there is a 4th ... moisture ... PMR is 60% to 70% water.


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> Unless you take the water out of both types of food you are comparing apples to oranges. Max's raw meals are about 50% protein by dry weight, just about what is in those high powered kibbles.
> 
> I suspect the dogs are badly dehydrated so the BUN goes up. That alone makes for an extremely ill animal. I think it is wrong to feed food that is only 10% water to animals long term and I am sorry my dogs ate that way for so long. I would think it would be even harder for a tiny dog to take enough water than my medium sized dogs.
> 
> Some breeds of dogs are prone to certain diseases the occur more often than in the general dog population. Perhaps kidney disease is a common threat to Maltese dogs. If so feeding a wet food that is just at the proper level of phosphorus would be a reasonable precaution. Most premium kibbles do have levels in excess of what is needed by 2006 NRC standards. AAFCO doesn't use those standards, they use a far older standard, the one from 1974. Even the 1986 NRC standards are much higher than the newest one. Sort of scary.


Dehydration does sound like the problem. It has been my concern with my Yorkie eating Acana. He strains too hard to eliminate and his coat is drying out. Things improved with the addition of wet food, but not enough. He was drinking less water with Acana than he did on Fromm. I switched him to his former kibble yesterday and will keep him on that until I decide what to do next.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Nope, there is a 4th ... moisture ... PMR is 60% to 70% water.


Yup. My dogs drink WAY less then they used to. I fill up their water bowls once a day, I used to fill it up 3-4 times a day.


----------



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

I do notice that my dog drinks about 2 to 3 times more water on the days that he gets Acana compared to the days that I give him canned Salmon mixed with green beans...

Why is that you think ?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Canned salmon has lots of water in it! 70 % water. 
Kibble has 10% water in it.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> If you are feeding a RAW diet, how in the world is it only 25% protein?
> 
> ...


raw diets are much closer to the 40% protein (possibly even more) of EVO, Orijen, etc....when converted to a dry matter basis.

while raw diets have much water already included in the meat, dogs drink much less water on a raw diet. you cant compare raw to kibble unless you allow for the extra water being consumed when eating the kibble.....if you account for that extra water in the overall diet, the kibbles protein % would be reduced on a per weight basis just as a piece of raw meat is.

on a dry matter basis, a raw diet is significantly higher than 25% protein.


----------

